# Repeated pop-up when starting or replying to a thread...



## wallypedal (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,

 I'm getting this repeated popup with "AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object."  When using IE 11 browser with Adblock Plus turned on. I do not get it when using Firefox for a browser. I don't experience it any other time, nor when posting in other forums I'm a member of elsewhere. So I just try to remember to use Firefox...except this is being drafted in IE 11 and it is not happening! Go figure.

Wallypedal


----------



## wallypedal (Feb 19, 2014)

Oops!  It did happen when I hit the "Submit" button, and again now in the middle of drafting this...


----------

